

My coding practices in 1991 - ingve
http://cowboyprogramming.com/2008/11/15/my-coding-practices-in-1991/

======
tantalor
_6 - Use lower case! Upper case programs are a useless reminder of the ancient
days of computing. They make programs difficult to read, and your comments
either have to be in upper case, or you have to mess around with the CAPS LOCK
key. It 's just a waste of time._

